# Holster question.



## jordan (Jul 20, 2009)

So, my lady has been thinking about getting her CCW for a few weeks now and finally decided she is going to go for it soon. (I think dinner with some folks a week ago kind of put a stamp on it.. :))


Your ideas on a holster that can be used while running at night.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 20, 2009)

The fanny packs are naturally just seen as something a runner might wear. 

LIke Trip was wearing at dinner.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 20, 2009)

Love my fanny pack holster!! Uncle Mike's makes a good one.  I found my leather one at a gun show. Before she buys any other type, esp inside pants types, make sure she either borrows or trys different ones in the store.  I've blown $$ over holsters that just are NOT designed for a female's build


----------



## lancero (Jul 20, 2009)

Jordan, try this

http://www.eagleindustries.com/product.php?productid=714&cat=72&page=1

Eagle’s LE Divison Runner’s Concealment Pouch (RCP-SW38J) allows the user to take essential items with them while running. The pack can carry a cell phone, MP3 Player, ID, house key, and a S&W J-Frame.

•  Belt secured via a quick release buckle on a 1.5” belt
•  Adjustable holster
•  Zipper uses 550 cord for the zipper pull to eliminate jingle
•  Main compartment is divided in half with one zipper closing both
•  Pistol compartment accepts S&W J-Frame with CTC LaserGrips
•  MP3 Player pouch with Velcro® top closure to secure headphone cord
•  Fully adjustable cell phone pouch with Velcro® and quick release buckle closure


----------



## Centermass (Jul 20, 2009)

Depending on what she's carrying, here's another suggestion:

http://www.thunderwear.com/index.asp


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 20, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Depending on what she's carrying, here's another suggestion:
> 
> http://www.thunderwear.com/index.asp



You beat me to it. :cool:


----------



## jordan (Jul 20, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> The fanny packs are naturally just seen as something a runner might wear.
> 
> LIke Trip was wearing at dinner.





HoosierAnnie said:


> Love my fanny pack holster!! Uncle Mike's makes a good one.  I found my leather one at a gun show. Before she buys any other type, esp inside pants types, make sure she either borrows or trys different ones in the store.  I've blown $$ over holsters that just are NOT designed for a female's build



Yea, she said she liked TW's fanny pack. Thought it was a good idea. 




lancero said:


> Jordan, try this
> 
> http://www.eagleindustries.com/product.php?productid=714&cat=72&page=1
> 
> ...



Thats pretty cool. Does it only accept a JFrame or can you stick a glock in it, do you know? 

We actually went to a gun shop 2weeks ago and she spotted "The Pink Lady" and really liked it. Said it was "soo cute.." :uhh::cool: haha. So something like that might be good for her.










Centermass said:


> Depending on what she's carrying, here's another suggestion:



I think she has her sights set on a .38. She wants something that will go in her purse, she can go running at night with it, she hates loading mags because her fingers get sore so, a revolver is probably what we are going to look at.. So, that's about it.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 20, 2009)

Jorden:

If your wife is going to use a holster to jog with, the fanny pack holsters are the only way to go. The Eagle holster lancero posted appears to be a good one for a SW 'J' frame, if that is the firearm she will use.

There are many types of fanny pack holsters on the market. I choose to not wear a fanny pack designed as a holster, because they usually are quickly detected as a holster, because of the pull strings, etc. Most of them also have velcro opening & closing which is noisy and wears out after a time.

The holsters from Thunderwear (Smart Carry) maybe good as advertised; however, I just can't seem to get my mind to accept that area to have a firearm hanging there. I also have a problem with the idea of running with the firearm bouncing around there. IMO, It's really designed for ultra-concealment, which isn't really a factor in choosing a holster to jog with IMO.

So, I selected a well made fanny pack that fits my Glock 27, quite well along with my Retired LE ID, Badge, Canon Elph SD 990IS camera & spare battery, SF & Ranger Coins, Spare 27 Mag., (The small one.) and Nail Clipper. Of course I don't jog with it, if I did I'd take some items out for the jog.

If she does decide to buy a Fanny pack or holster fanny pack it would be nice to be able to jog with it with all the stuff she wants to have in it at least once to see if it bounces around, or is uncomfortable, etc. during the run.

As for every day carrying for a women I think the ladies purse type holsters are great. As I recall the NRA store has some choices for this type of carry.

If she/you haven't decided which pistol or revolver to purchase, I would recommend the SW Model 442 Revolver in .38 Cal. It's light, simple and effective at close range. My other suggestion would be the Glock Models 26 (9MM) or the Glock 27 (.40 Cal)


----------



## jordan (Jul 20, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> Jorden:
> 
> If your wife is going to use a holster to jog with, the fanny pack holsters are the only way to go. The Eagle holster lancero posted appears to be a good one for a SW 'J' frame, if that is the firearm she will use.
> 
> ...



That was my thinking as well..! Just maybe not an all pink one...

Thanks TW.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.activeprogear.com/jogger_holster.html

This is not the one I was thinking of but is similar


----------



## lancero (Jul 20, 2009)

Jordan,
Unfortunately, I do not know if it will accept any other pistol than the J-frame.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 22, 2009)

*Fanny packs also popular in Arizona "shorts" weather...*

You can also find *SMALL fanny packs* at the "thrift stores" (typical $3) that say things like Cannon or Pentax on them, and lead one to believe you are carrying just a camera.


With velcro and shoeglue you can "custom" trick-out the same pack out to fit a variety of weapons...by having inside removable velcro panels/dividers/etc. however you want.

It's kinda fun to "get creative" for just $6 or 8 worth of jacking around in the garage.
And if you're like me you have a whole assortment of scrap velcro, carry straps, slings, nylon dividers, etc. to play with.

You can also buy a GOOD holster pack and shoeglue a "cannon" camera (or whatever) logo onto it. (I like the "Cannon" logo...cuz it's somewhat "ironic").  "oh, it's just my Cannon". ;) or "hey asshole...I guess you want my camera too?"

Or you can buy one for $45-$100 (Galco, etc). :cool:
http://www.blackhawk.com/product/Weapon-Fanny-Pack,879,88.htm


----------

